# Dear D.c



## allnew2

Please pretty please stop sending me 21-25h workload for style breakout. Give it to other stores too . 
Thank you in advance .


----------



## SilentCrow

Dear DC,

Stop closing out trucks early just to slam us the next week to make it look like we’re behind when it was you closing early to set us up. Also adding trucks after schedules were set forcing stores to scramble to add resources...shouldn’t be allowed.


----------



## redeye58

Dear DC:
Please stop sending up outdated/short dated food stuffs; our compactor is getting full


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> Stop closing out trucks early just to slam us the next week to make it look like we’re behind when it was you closing early to set us up


Ain’t that the truth


----------



## FlowTeamChick

redeye58 said:


> Dear DC:
> Please stop sending up outdated/short dated food stuffs; our compactor is getting full


Or items that have already gone salvage.  Or items that are so damaged that they have to be defected out.   I appreciate that your box cutter blades are sharp, but no one will buy a package of panty liners that's been slashed with a knife.  Thank you!


----------



## jenna

And please stop sticking [break pack?] labels directly to the product.

: defects out shit almost daily:


----------



## happygoth

jenna said:


> And please stop sticking [break pack?] labels directly to the product.
> 
> : defects out shit almost daily:


Lord Almighty yes!


----------



## ItChecksOut

No, we don't wanna.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Most of these issues would fall under HQ, not DC, at least the first few.
The system prints a label for everything that we need to pick and send out, so that’s what we pick and send out. How are the people that do that to know if a particular thing is salvage at any given store? We don’t even know what’s in half the boxes we ship.
The same thing sort of applies to expiration dates. The system only allows us to enter an expiration date on freight we receive if it’s received on a sweep transfer. (Even then it’s 50/50 at best) So unless the person picking food notices it’s beyond the best by date, it ships. I assume that it happens little enough that HQ decided it wasn’t worth the time to track it on things from manufacturers. Should people pay attention? Absolutely, but they won’t, don’t have time for it.
As far as trailers that are less than full, each store has a time that their trailer needs to be at the store. So if a store should have their trailer delivered before 8pm and they’re 2hrs from the DC, then the trailer needs to be out of the door by 5pm regardless of how full it is. Usually the trailer is full before that time and everything works out, sometimes it’s 1/4 full at that time but we still have to close the trailer. (This is just an example to understand, it’s by no means the true time frame) We also aren’t the ones who add trailers to your schedules, you probably know about the added trailer before we do.
As far as cutting into product and labeling selling units, is there a way for stores to report those exact cases to their DC? Seems like something that ICQA either is or will at some point be trying to address and if they have label #s it’s fairly easy to figure out who did it. Stuff like that should be caught in house before it becomes a store problem, but clearly people don’t care.


----------



## FrankM0421

We had problems at my dc last night. All the OT has caused a charged battery shortage for the machines. People sent to do things they aren't trained to do. People who dont know how to load trucks loaded or half loaded trucks without supervision. Some of your stores are in for a treat 🤣


----------



## SilentCrow

InboundDCguy said:


> Most of these issues would fall under HQ, not DC, at least the first few.
> The system prints a label for everything that we need to pick and send out, so that’s what we pick and send out. How are the people that do that to know if a particular thing is salvage at any given store? We don’t even know what’s in half the boxes we ship.
> The same thing sort of applies to expiration dates. The system only allows us to enter an expiration date on freight we receive if it’s received on a sweep transfer. (Even then it’s 50/50 at best) So unless the person picking food notices it’s beyond the best by date, it ships. I assume that it happens little enough that HQ decided it wasn’t worth the time to track it on things from manufacturers. Should people pay attention? Absolutely, but they won’t, don’t have time for it.
> As far as trailers that are less than full, each store has a time that their trailer needs to be at the store. So if a store should have their trailer delivered before 8pm and they’re 2hrs from the DC, then the trailer needs to be out of the door by 5pm regardless of how full it is. Usually the trailer is full before that time and everything works out, sometimes it’s 1/4 full at that time but we still have to close the trailer. (This is just an example to understand, it’s by no means the true time frame) We also aren’t the ones who add trailers to your schedules, you probably know about the added trailer before we do.
> As far as cutting into product and labeling selling units, is there a way for stores to report those exact cases to their DC? Seems like something that ICQA either is or will at some point be trying to address and if they have label #s it’s fairly easy to figure out who did it. Stuff like that should be caught in house before it becomes a store problem, but clearly people don’t care.



There is no way you going to tell me it makes sense that my trucks should be at the store by 8pm but you closing out 1,100 piece trucks or 700 at 8AM. Then the weekend or next week is slammed with doubles in the 2100 - 2600 piece range. Clearly they were closed early so DC doesn’t cancel on their end and give themselves more time to build trucks. Store gets screwed in the end.

Additionally there is a way to report cases to DC but they get away with everything. The truck feedback form makes no headway. I doubt people even hear about it in the DC (this is also the case with C&S). My trucks are atrocious. I wish I could show you the album in my phone filled with craziness like water pallets completely fallen over on the floor due to poor wrapping and terrible truck building logic, leading team members to rebuild 7 pallets. Paper pallets crushed because heavy furniture pallets is stacked on top. Constantly putting pallets then freight then more pallets then more freight. That just stops the line and waste time. Now you have to stop the line pull out the pallets, set up the line again, then throw more boxes, then when encountering more pallets do it all over again. Pallets should be placed in the back of the truck period. Also the logic of sending 255 cases of 3 liter Poland Spring water but not on pallets so you have to throw each heavy one on the line and build a pallet yourself...lol what?

I found the only way to get some follow up is to document it and send it via email to your DTL and OD. The standards varies too much across the board as I know of a DC that does things amazingly well and those stores Inbound process greatly benefits from it. My goal is to get into a position that I can help remedy these issues. DC has their own issues they’re dealing with too. 

As far as trucks being added. That’s not fair to anyone. It’s not fair to DC and not fair to stores. Especially weekend adds. You know how annoying it is trying to get team members to come in on a Saturday or Sunday because all of a sudden you have to take extra freight? This makes me laugh at the whole payroll and scheduling smart talk.

I’ve been doing flow/inbound for too long and I know bridging the gap between DC and Stores is the key to success. HQ unnecessarily slams stores with freight anyway forcing everyone to panic and make brash decisions.


----------



## ItChecksOut

SilentCrow said:


> There is no way you going to tell me it makes sense that my trucks should be at the store by 8pm but you closing out 1,100 piece trucks or 700 at 8AM. Then the weekend or next week is slammed with doubles in the 2100 - 2600 piece range. Clearly they were closed early so DC doesn’t cancel on their end and give themselves more time to build trucks. Store gets screwed in the end.



Didn't read them claiming at any point that it made sense, I worked outbount for close to two years. Trust me very little makes sense in regards to trailer schedules other than the fact its scheduled and unless the dc is desperate for trailers the door gets cut when its full or the system says its time to cut it.



SilentCrow said:


> Additionally there is a way to report cases to DC but they get away with everything. The truck feedback form makes no headway. I doubt people even hear about it in the DC (this is also the case with C&S).



We would hear about it. Outbound is one of the most physically demanding roles in the building. It's 10/12 hours of straight throwing boxes. Our production expectations were around 450 cartons an hour. I absolutely loved the day i actually ran prod, typically you end up running around 500 - 520 for the day. But often you would see spikes upwards of 800 - 900 cph dealing with other departments going over. We have 4 departments feeding freight to outbound at my dc and when they all go over... your fucked.

So, we often heard about quality... but its hard to hold team members accountable to it while they can barley manage the amount of freight being pushed to their lanes.



SilentCrow said:


> My trucks are atrocious. I wish I could show you the album in my phone filled with craziness like water pallets completely fallen over on the floor due to poor wrapping and terrible truck building logic, leading team members to rebuild 7 pallets. Paper pallets crushed because heavy furniture pallets is stacked on top. Constantly putting pallets then freight then more pallets then more freight. That just stops the line and waste time. Now you have to stop the line pull out the pallets, set up the line again, then throw more boxes, then when encountering more pallets do it all over again. Pallets should be placed in the back of the truck period. Also the logic of sending 255 cases of 3 liter Poland Spring water but not on pallets so you have to throw each heavy one on the line and build a pallet yourself...lol what?



Anything pipo we don't wrap, it comes from the vendor exactly how you see it in your trailers.

I'm not sure how much space you think we have in the shipping department but there isn't a lot of space allocated to each lane, we tried a new process of putting all pallets in the front/back of the trailers. It was terrible. The wing was full of pipo and non con pallets. Unfortunately in regard to space inside the trailer its best to push the non con pallets in when full and build them into a wall.

I'm not making excuses for everything you find wrong as trust me I've seen some shitty handoffs before in regards to build quality. But when dc's are so desperate for workers they just stop holding people accountable. Most people are going to take full advantage of that sutuation.



SilentCrow said:


> As far as trucks being added. That’s not fair to anyone. It’s not fair to DC and not fair to stores. Especially weekend adds. You know how annoying it is trying to get team members to come in on a Saturday or Sunday because all of a sudden you have to take extra freight? This makes me laugh at the whole payroll and scheduling smart talk.


Yeah, unfortunately trucks get full when they get full, sometimes the DC gets slammed by a huge drop that just has to be worked. The freight shows up when it shows up and we just have to work it. No one likes it. Its the same thing when they schedule an extra 10 people for OT for one department to work a large drop to have the plan cut in half right at startup and asking everyone to go home.
It is unfortunately what it is.


----------



## MrT

Theres a lot of dumb things that make sense on paper, but in practice usually isnt going to work as planned, at the store level.  I have no reason to believe that it isnt the same if not worse at the dcs.  But ive seen some really dumb shit come off a trailer like water pallets on top of paper pallets, that are just plain dangerous and plain stupid.


----------



## ItChecksOut

That is stupid, it only takes a few moments to stack them the other way round, paper up top water on the bottom.

I can say I've never in my life stacked water on top of anything else. *in a truck that is, I disagree with water pallets being double and triple stacked for storage, but its not my call at the end of the day."


----------



## FlowTeamChick

InboundDCguy said:


> As far as cutting into product and labeling selling units, is there a way for stores to report those exact cases to their DC? Seems like something that ICQA either is or will at some point be trying to address and if they have label #s it’s fairly easy to figure out who did it. Stuff like that should be caught in house before it becomes a store problem, but clearly people don’t care.


It's been done.  Photo taken of the repack label on the box with the damaged product included in the picture.  I don't unpack those particular repacks any more, but as I recall, it took a very long time with several photos of the same problem to get it fixed.
Sometimes, I wish the DC TMs could shadow me as I unpack my repacks and see what I deal with.  I don't think most of them are actually trying to make my job harder.  But that's the end result some days.


----------



## allnew2

Seriously. I know you guys can’t have recall in your dc , but why the hell would you send me 2 pallets of it ?? That shit is gonna fill my esim bins and my pick is 3 months away . God dam


----------



## jenna

allnew2 said:


> Seriously. I know you guys can’t have recall in your dc , but why the hell would you send me 2 pallets of it ?? That shit is gonna fill my esim bins and my pick is 3 months away . God dam



Born Basic Sanitizer?


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> Born Basic Sanitizer?


Yeap


----------



## Budweisered4

It be nice if the DC didn’t send full box batteries in white repacks I can understand the tiny boxes (hearing aid or watch batteries) but a full box of AA 20 don’t work especially for the amount of times that 1 repack can be handled plus other product that could get damaged or crushed in the same repack


----------



## JAShands

We received an Easter assortment today on our truck. Why..


----------



## BoxedIn

Someone found a couple of old xmas ornaments, just some silver colored letters so they didn't look especially festive. Luckily I saw the wondershop logo before I sent them to some poor random store lol.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme

jenna said:


> Born Basic Sanitizer?





allnew2 said:


> Seriously. I know you guys can’t have recall in your dc , but why the hell would you send me 2 pallets of it ?? That shit is gonna fill my esim bins and my pick is 3 months away . God dam


I guess I won't complain about the 12 cs I got today.


----------



## SilentCrow

ItChecksOut said:


> Didn't read them claiming at any point that it made sense, I worked outbount for close to two years. Trust me very little makes sense in regards to trailer schedules other than the fact its scheduled and unless the dc is desperate for trailers the door gets cut when its full or the system says its time to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> We would hear about it. Outbound is one of the most physically demanding roles in the building. It's 10/12 hours of straight throwing boxes. Our production expectations were around 450 cartons an hour. I absolutely loved the day i actually ran prod, typically you end up running around 500 - 520 for the day. But often you would see spikes upwards of 800 - 900 cph dealing with other departments going over. We have 4 departments feeding freight to outbound at my dc and when they all go over... your fucked.
> 
> So, we often heard about quality... but its hard to hold team members accountable to it while they can barley manage the amount of freight being pushed to their lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything pipo we don't wrap, it comes from the vendor exactly how you see it in your trailers.
> 
> I'm not sure how much space you think we have in the shipping department but there isn't a lot of space allocated to each lane, we tried a new process of putting all pallets in the front/back of the trailers. It was terrible. The wing was full of pipo and non con pallets. Unfortunately in regard to space inside the trailer its best to push the non con pallets in when full and build them into a wall.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for everything you find wrong as trust me I've seen some shitty handoffs before in regards to build quality. But when dc's are so desperate for workers they just stop holding people accountable. Most people are going to take full advantage of that sutuation.
> 
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately trucks get full when they get full, sometimes the DC gets slammed by a huge drop that just has to be worked. The freight shows up when it shows up and we just have to work it. No one likes it. Its the same thing when they schedule an extra 10 people for OT for one department to work a large drop to have the plan cut in half right at startup and asking everyone to go home.
> It is unfortunately what it is.



As I said I’m sure there is issues that the DC deal with however unloading terrible trucks, push it, backstock it, and try to be brand by the time guest open is a level of stress beyond comprehension. Tie that with attendance you’re trying to manage, training, schedules, etc it’s crazy.

I wish I can post pictures I have but I don’t want anyone that may be aware of them to out me. Water pallets on top of that paper, pallets stacked to the brim of grills, 3 liter water cases not on pallets (makes no sense to me), chemicals stacked on top of boxes very high to the point that team members have to Neo dodge in the truck.

At the end of the day it’s really just HQ putting unnecessary pressure on everyone. I believe if they slow down the freight flow give stores what they need and just let them push that and shop out of their Backroom. Most stores don’t need two-three trucks every night. It’s just a danger zone. God forbid you remember that you employed humans that may have something come up and call out. Now you’re trying to manage chaos.

Funniest part is them pushing “safety” 😂.


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> As I said I’m sure there is issues that the DC deal with however unloading terrible trucks, push it, backstock it, and try to be brand by the time guest open is a level of stress beyond comprehension. Tie that with attendance you’re trying to manage, training, schedules, etc it’s crazy.
> 
> I wish I can post pictures I have but I don’t want anyone that may be aware of them to out me. Water pallets on top of that paper, pallets stacked to the brim of grills, 3 liter water cases not on pallets (makes no sense to me), chemicals stacked on top of boxes very high to the point that team members have to Neo dodge in the truck.
> 
> At the end of the day it’s really just HQ putting unnecessary pressure on everyone. I believe if they slow down the freight flow give stores what they need and just let them push that and shop out of their Backroom. Most stores don’t need two-three trucks every night. It’s just a danger zone. God forbid you remember that you employed humans that may have something come up and call out. Now you’re trying to manage chaos.
> 
> Funniest part is them pushing “safety” 😂.


I agree with you with the way the load the freight . Some trucks should be condemned from the moment I cut that seal. However as much as I’m tired of doubles everyday I need them . My floor still is empty just as fast as I unload those trucks .


----------



## Luck

Lots of stuff going on in this thread. All of it I completely sympathize with as a store team member who made the transition to DC to get answers for myself. The very basic answer I can give you is that 80% of those problems would go away if an entire trailer was loaded by a compitent person. 
The problem is right now 25% of the "veteran" shift are within their first 90 days. DC cant keep people to save its life and so it's the blind leading the blind. 
I spent my entire day, again this is on the "veteran" shift B1, the one that used to take 3-5 years minimum to get onto at my DC, knocking down yellow lights in the wing because of the 15 people in doors, 11 were in orange vests! 
And their walls made my worst days look like masterpieces. 
When you are started in loading trailers, you get a single 5 hour training session with a trainer and then are sent off on your own. Technically yes the trainer is supposed to be around to continue to help and he tries his best but he has 10 other guys to help on top of his own production responsibilities.


----------



## redeye58

If ever there was a position where training should NEVER be shorted, THIS would be it


----------



## jenna

jenna said:


> And please stop sticking [break pack?] labels directly to the product.
> 
> : defects out shit almost daily:



jinxed myself.  Got 1/2 a Repack full of single products with break pack labels stuck to each and every item.  Defected out all.of.it.


----------



## happygoth

jenna said:


> jinxed myself.  Got 1/2 a Repack full of single products with break pack labels stuck to each and every item.  Defected out all.of.it.


Packers are obviously not being told that this is a no-no. It happens far too often.

But as a thinking human being, why would anyone find the idea of putting those on actual merchandise a good one? Damn things bond like super glue.


----------



## No I in Team

The problem is that Target waited too long to update their process to match technology. Before that, they waited too long to update their technology.

About 3 - 4 years ago, maybe less than  that, we were still using Microsoft 7 platform to support our systems (old rf guns). We changed after they quit supporting it.

Our DC's are not configured correctly to support the direction Corporate Leadership has taken us. 

Omni Channel is a support to a fulfillment process, not the process. Our model is a stop gap to our inability to ship from designated fulfillment centers like our DC's. Simply they are not configured correctly to handle individual items or less that case quantities in high volume . 

So they have pushed that to the store level. An additional level of unnecessary cost that has to be absorbed at the store level.

Modernization was an attempt at correcting inventory control problem without a major overhaul of the entire process which would have included a massive restructuring of the DC's and Store's inventory processing configurations.

Either build new DC's like Wal Mart did or take existing DC's off line for reconfiguration.

These are just a few of the many reasons we will not see any relief at the DC and Store level any time in the foreseeable future.

By the way, I used a similar type of pull system back in the early 90's. We were configured to handle individual pieces, case quantities, and pallet/truckload shipments. 

I can only imagine how bad the problems are that exists in our DC's trying to support our current process.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

No I in Team said:


> The problem is that Target waited too long to update their process to match technology. Before that, they waited too long to update their technology.
> 
> About 3 - 4 years ago, maybe less than  that, we were still using Microsoft 7 platform to support our systems (old rf guns). We changed after they quit supporting it.
> 
> Our DC's are not configured correctly to support the direction Corporate Leadership has taken us.
> 
> Omni Channel is a support to a fulfillment process, not the process. Our model is a stop gap to our inability to ship from designated fulfillment centers like our DC's. Simply they are not configured correctly to handle individual items or less that case quantities in high volume .
> 
> So they have pushed that to the store level. An additional level of unnecessary cost that has to be absorbed at the store level.
> 
> Modernization was an attempt at correcting inventory control problem without a major overhaul of the entire process which would have included a massive restructuring of the DC's and Store's inventory processing configurations.
> 
> Either build new DC's like Wal Mart did or take existing DC's off line for reconfiguration.
> 
> These are just a few of the many reasons we will not see any relief at the DC and Store level any time in the foreseeable future.
> 
> By the way, I used a similar type of pull system back in the early 90's. We were configured to handle individual pieces, case quantities, and pallet/truckload shipments.
> 
> I can only imagine how bad the problems are that exists in our DC's trying to support our current process.



I think auto rebin will help with this.  The dc being able to ship products to stores, not by zone but by aisle should help immensely. We shall see how that works though in the future.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

JAShands said:


> We received an Easter assortment today on our truck. Why..


Reminds me of when I used to sort the hard lines repacks and we got a bunch of Halloween stuff at Christmas time.  Um, it's either a little late or way early!


----------



## No I in Team

Dcnewb4now said:


> I think auto rebin will help with this.  The dc being able to ship products to stores, not by zone but by aisle should help immensely. We shall see how that works though in the future.



This will help some, but it's not the solution. It's the process in the entirety that is flawed.

The system will eventually have to be taken down and reconfigured to reflect the new way business is done.

An example is how Home Depot runs their DC's. They went from warehousing to shelfless distribution to keep pace with their business model.

If we do not transition into DC pick pack operations along with store replenishment support, the unit cost will eventually put us at a sales disadvantage. Stores should support on line sales as part of an omni channel operation, not be the omni channel.

Short term, you do what you need to do. Long term you do what you need to stay in business. 

"The last day of the Sears Catalog was the first day Amazon went on line."


----------



## happygoth

No I in Team said:


> Short term, you do what you need to do. Long term you do what you need to stay in business. Last day of the Sears Catalog was the first day Amazon went on line.


. 
Close, but not quite. Sears took their last catalog order on May 27th, 1993. Amazon's first online sale was on April 3rd, 1995.


----------



## No I in Team

happygoth said:


> .
> Close, but not quite. Sears took their last catalog order on May 27th, 1993. Amazon's first online sale was on April 3rd, 1995.


 
Oops! That was supposed to be a quote. It's a reference to Sears' inability to recognize and change with the times.


----------



## ManMythMachine

SilentCrow said:


> There is no way you going to tell me it makes sense that my trucks should be at the store by 8pm but you closing out 1,100 piece trucks or 700 at 8AM. Then the weekend or next week is slammed with doubles in the 2100 - 2600 piece range. Clearly they were closed early so DC doesn’t cancel on their end and give themselves more time to build trucks. Store gets screwed in the end.
> 
> Additionally there is a way to report cases to DC but they get away with everything. The truck feedback form makes no headway. I doubt people even hear about it in the DC (this is also the case with C&S). My trucks are atrocious. I wish I could show you the album in my phone filled with craziness like water pallets completely fallen over on the floor due to poor wrapping and terrible truck building logic, leading team members to rebuild 7 pallets. Paper pallets crushed because heavy furniture pallets is stacked on top. Constantly putting pallets then freight then more pallets then more freight. That just stops the line and waste time. Now you have to stop the line pull out the pallets, set up the line again, then throw more boxes, then when encountering more pallets do it all over again. Pallets should be placed in the back of the truck period. Also the logic of sending 255 cases of 3 liter Poland Spring water but not on pallets so you have to throw each heavy one on the line and build a pallet yourself...lol what?
> 
> I found the only way to get some follow up is to document it and send it via email to your DTL and OD. The standards varies too much across the board as I know of a DC that does things amazingly well and those stores Inbound process greatly benefits from it. My goal is to get into a position that I can help remedy these issues. DC has their own issues they’re dealing with too.
> 
> As far as trucks being added. That’s not fair to anyone. It’s not fair to DC and not fair to stores. Especially weekend adds. You know how annoying it is trying to get team members to come in on a Saturday or Sunday because all of a sudden you have to take extra freight? This makes me laugh at the whole payroll and scheduling smart talk.
> 
> I’ve been doing flow/inbound for too long and I know bridging the gap between DC and Stores is the key to success. HQ unnecessarily slams stores with freight anyway forcing everyone to panic and make brash decisions.


Can't place all pallets in the back of the truck if all pallets includes water because the back of the trailer would not make the scales on the interstate.  No offense  but true nonetheless.


----------



## ManMythMachine

ItChecksOut said:


> That is stupid, it only takes a few moments to stack them the other way round, paper up top water on the bottom.
> 
> I can say I've never in my life stacked water on top of anything else. *in a truck that is, I disagree with water pallets being double and triple stacked for storage, but its not my call at the end of the day."


We double stack Nestle water in the DC because we run out of room if we don't but I would never do it in a trailer because it doesn't come from the vendor that way and five thousand pounds in one footprint is a TAD MUCH for a trailer floor to expect to withstand.  I would definitely document this and follow up if it came to a store that way.  I can't see it making scale that way considering the vendors themselves never do it.


----------



## ManMythMachine

JAShands said:


> We received an Easter assortment today on our truck. Why..


Don't feel bad.   We are running out of bulk locations from Halloween and Christmas Trees already.  Considering how covid is effing 2020's prospects of being a good year, methinks some higher-ups are being overly (& overtly);  optimistic at Spot's chances for a boisterous Black Friday Sale.  Black Plague Friday more like it.


----------



## ManMythMachine

allnew2 said:


> Seriously. I know you guys can’t have recall in your dc , but why the hell would you send me 2 pallets of it ?? That shit is gonna fill my esim bins and my pick is 3 months away . God dam


Looks like the recall date is 7/23 and it takes 7 days from DC to store so I think maybe the recall didn't happen until after the truck left?


----------



## ManMythMachine

BoxedIn said:


> Someone found a couple of old xmas ornaments, just some silver colored letters so they didn't look especially festive. Luckily I saw the wondershop logo before I sent them to some poor random store lol.


If I find Xmas stuff after Xmas; I just pull it and set it in the salvage aisle or sweeps salvage.  I don't even ask.  It's blatantly obvious that it's worthless at that point and the DPCI will cease to exist at some point.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy

jenna said:


> jinxed myself.  Got 1/2 a Repack full of single products with break pack labels stuck to each and every item.  Defected out all.of.it.


The receiver HATES this.  I promise.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy

InboundDCguy said:


> Most of these issues would fall under HQ, not DC, at least the first few.
> The system prints a label for everything that we need to pick and send out, so that’s what we pick and send out. How are the people that do that to know if a particular thing is salvage at any given store? We don’t even know what’s in half the boxes we ship.
> The same thing sort of applies to expiration dates. The system only allows us to enter an expiration date on freight we receive if it’s received on a sweep transfer. (Even then it’s 50/50 at best) So unless the person picking food notices it’s beyond the best by date, it ships. I assume that it happens little enough that HQ decided it wasn’t worth the time to track it on things from manufacturers. Should people pay attention? Absolutely, but they won’t, don’t have time for it.
> As far as trailers that are less than full, each store has a time that their trailer needs to be at the store. So if a store should have their trailer delivered before 8pm and they’re 2hrs from the DC, then the trailer needs to be out of the door by 5pm regardless of how full it is. Usually the trailer is full before that time and everything works out, sometimes it’s 1/4 full at that time but we still have to close the trailer. (This is just an example to understand, it’s by no means the true time frame) We also aren’t the ones who add trailers to your schedules, you probably know about the added trailer before we do.
> As far as cutting into product and labeling selling units, is there a way for stores to report those exact cases to their DC? Seems like something that ICQA either is or will at some point be trying to address and if they have label #s it’s fairly easy to figure out who did it. Stuff like that should be caught in house before it becomes a store problem, but clearly people don’t care.





ItChecksOut said:


> Didn't read them claiming at any point that it made sense, I worked outbount for close to two years. Trust me very little makes sense in regards to trailer schedules other than the fact its scheduled and unless the dc is desperate for trailers the door gets cut when its full or the system says its time to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> We would hear about it. Outbound is one of the most physically demanding roles in the building. It's 10/12 hours of straight throwing boxes. Our production expectations were around 450 cartons an hour. I absolutely loved the day i actually ran prod, typically you end up running around 500 - 520 for the day. But often you would see spikes upwards of 800 - 900 cph dealing with other departments going over. We have 4 departments feeding freight to outbound at my dc and when they all go over... your fucked.
> 
> So, we often heard about quality... but its hard to hold team members accountable to it while they can barley manage the amount of freight being pushed to their lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything pipo we don't wrap, it comes from the vendor exactly how you see it in your trailers.
> 
> I'm not sure how much space you think we have in the shipping department but there isn't a lot of space allocated to each lane, we tried a new process of putting all pallets in the front/back of the trailers. It was terrible. The wing was full of pipo and non con pallets. Unfortunately in regard to space inside the trailer its best to push the non con pallets in when full and build them into a wall.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for everything you find wrong as trust me I've seen some shitty handoffs before in regards to build quality. But when dc's are so desperate for workers they just stop holding people accountable. Most people are going to take full advantage of that sutuation.
> 
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately trucks get full when they get full, sometimes the DC gets slammed by a huge drop that just has to be worked. The freight shows up when it shows up and we just have to work it. No one likes it. Its the same thing when they schedule an extra 10 people for OT for one department to work a large drop to have the plan cut in half right at startup and asking everyone to go home.
> It is unfortunately what it is.


Load quality is exactly what it is...  load quality.  That's the DC's problem.  Not the companies wrapping the pallets.


----------



## RWTM

FrankM0421 said:


> We had problems at my dc last night. All the OT has caused a charged battery shortage for the machines. People sent to do things they aren't trained to do. People who dont know how to load trucks loaded or half loaded trucks without supervision. Some of your stores are in for a treat 🤣


What dc # is this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Kostin said:


> What dc # is this?


This is public forum. The poster doesn't have to give their dc#, because spot will be able to find them.
They are warning us about truck issues coming to our stores.


----------



## ManMythMachine

WhiskeyTangoFoxy said:


> Load quality is exactly what it is...  load quality.  That's the DC's problem.  Not the companies wrapping the pallets.


Unfortunately with covid, spot has no face to face interviews.  As long as people pass a background check, we are now stuck with them until it becomes blatantly obvious they don't want to work for a living.  Also, I love the human race in general but we had a flex in to WHS from MBP who put a label on the top of laundry detergent, which was awesome but then placed the laundry detergent box on its side in the cart... so it leaked out.  Wisdom comes from experience.  From cart building to trailer building.


----------



## FrankM0421

ManMythMachine said:


> Unfortunately with covid, spot has no face to face interviews.  As long as people pass a background check, we are now stuck with them until it becomes blatantly obvious they don't want to work for a living.  Also, I love the human race in general but we had a flex in to WHS from MBP who put a label on the top of laundry detergent, which was awesome but then placed the laundry detergent box on its side in the cart... so it leaked out.  Wisdom comes from experience.  From cart building to trailer building.


Idk how many times I end up saying this but they stopped doing interviews before covid. New hires are all done through corporate.  I was one of many to get hired without interview and just scheduled orientation months before covid became an issue (I was also drug tested on site) and even my trainer said it was Targets new hiring policy against discrimination.  Everyone gets a chance.  If you apply and pass a background check you're hired.  The only thing they aren't doing for covid is the drug testing and it shows with the amount of people willing to walk in the front door smelling so strong of that good stuff.  Mass hiring. Mass orientations.  4-5 new trainees per week this season.  One minute an OM tells someone to put the box on the most conveyable side then the next days it's they need to pay attention to the this side up arrows.  Constant back and forth with that shit since I've worked here.  Might as well just make it all non con since nobody is on the same page 🙄


----------



## Johnyj7657

Background check?????

We have rapists,  pedophiles,  guys fresh outta prison for violent crimes who then went back in for violent crimes and then got out and are back.

I'd love to know what they are looking.  Cause starring on to catch a predator doesn't exclude you.

We all joke that you apply and you get emailed. Captcha thing to see if your human and then if you complete it you get a congratulations your human heres a job.


----------



## FrankM0421

Johnyj7657 said:


> Background check?????
> 
> We have rapists,  pedophiles,  guys fresh outta prison for violent crimes who then went back in for violent crimes and then got out and are back.
> 
> I'd love to know what they are looking.  Cause starring on to catch a predator doesn't exclude you.
> 
> We all joke that you apply and you get emailed. Captcha thing to see if your human and then if you complete it you get a congratulations your human heres a job.




  Seems like a thing now. New hires still on parole.  They're telling their buddies where they can get hired for a decent paying job.  Some of these guys are driving 2 hours one way to work for a 12 hour shift before realizing they're spending so much on gas that it's not worth it. A lot of the guys aren't bad they just want to work and be left alone.


----------



## Johnyj7657

FrankM0421 said:


> Seems like a thing now. New hires still on parole.  They're telling their buddies where they can get hired for a decent paying job.  Some of these guys are driving 2 hours one way to work for a 12 hour shift before realizing they're spending so much on gas that it's not worth it. A lot of the guys aren't bad they just want to work and be left alone.



Yeah we all really enjoy working with the greazy freak who brags about drugging a 13 year old and raping her.

Or the one who just got fired for threatening to kill an inbound teammate over a badly built waterfall cart.

I could go on and on.

Yeah they aren't bad people.  Mmmmmm hhhhhh.


----------



## SilentCrow

DC continues to close out small trucks or outright cancel a truck to gear up massive triples for my store. My SD and DTL is at the point of frustration however the OD seems to believe there isn’t much he can do about it. They constantly playing games with our store so I really hate my DC. Terrible load quality, truck manipulation, and disregard for the in store work. I’m not blaming the team members they do what they’re told, but who ever is in charge over there needs some accountability thrown their way.


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> DC continues to close out small trucks or outright cancel a truck to gear up massive triples for my store. My SD and DTL is at the point of frustration however the OD seems to believe there isn’t much he can do about it. They constantly playing games with our store so I really hate my DC. Terrible load quality, truck manipulation, and disregard for the in store work. I’m not blaming the team members they do what they’re told, but who ever is in charge over there needs some accountability thrown their way.


They killed me this past two night Sunday Softlines break out 39h , last night 29.7h


----------



## SilentCrow

allnew2 said:


> They killed me this past two night Sunday Softlines break out 39h , last night 29.7h


Ridiculous man. Target never does anything about this. Workload management needs to be better. They’re in love with slamming people with impossible workload and then asking why you’re not being efficient -__- 

I feel like if there was more standards from DC to Stores a lot of issues will be solved.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Johnyj7657 said:


> Yeah we all really enjoy working with the greazy freak who brags about drugging a 13 year old and raping her.
> 
> Or the one who just got fired for threatening to kill an inbound teammate over a badly built waterfall cart.
> 
> I could go on and on.
> 
> Yeah they aren't bad people.  Mmmmmm hhhhhh.


Ya every day after shift you can smell the distinct scent of marijuana in the parking lot. Oh, and watch where you step there’s needles too!


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> Ridiculous man. Target never does anything about this. Workload management needs to be better. They’re in love with slamming people with impossible workload and then asking why you’re not being efficient -__-
> 
> I feel like if there was more standards from DC to Stores a lot of issues will be solved.


I agree . The amount of freight for style was becoming unsafe to stage it in the normal area for the breakout team . Or the fact that they are sending tons of fans now is ridiculous .


----------



## happygoth

Y'all can stop sending Mens basics ANY TIME NOW.


----------



## BurgerBob

Like can you please not crush the tv? Thanks


----------



## Serabears

Dear dc, please stop stacking pallets INSIDE the trailer. If I can't get it out with a pallet jack because it won't fit when attempted to be brought out, I know you stacked it inside the trailer. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## ItChecksOut

Unfortunately stacking paper towels inside the trailer is the best use of space inside the truck.


----------



## SilentCrow

Serabears said:


> Dear dc, please stop stacking pallets INSIDE the trailer. If I can't get it out with a pallet jack because it won't fit when attempted to be brought out, I know you stacked it inside the trailer. It's a pain in the ass.


Ahhh the good ole climb up and cut the top layer off and toss it to a team member who tosses it to another team member until you have enough clearance to pull out the pallets.

My DC just closed out a truck smaller than 500 DPCIs just so they can build a triple for Friday. Unbelievable.


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> My DC just closed out a truck smaller than 500 DPCIs just so they can build a triple for Friday. Unbelievable.


That’s just ridiculous, just add that 500 and give me a big double


----------



## seasonaldude

I love when they send you a random double and then the next day send in a tiny little runt truck. That's fun too. Why not just split everything so there can be one truck each day at that point?


----------



## SilentCrow

allnew2 said:


> That’s just ridiculous, just add that 500 and give me a big double



oh no tonight is a “double” but one of the trucks is smaller than 500. This was done so they have time to build three trucks for Friday night and watch they be massive.

Someone in this thread told me they don’t close out trucks early and I just have too many examples for that not to be BS. They do this all the time. Close out a truck early, build monsters.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

seasonaldude said:


> I love when they send you a random double and then the next day send in a tiny little runt truck. That's fun too. Why not just split everything so there can be one truck each day at that point?


I've wondered a variation of this theme for just about forever.  One day, we'll get a gazillion repacks in my area and the next day it's ... two. It's above my pay grade to figure out how to moderate the flow so it's not a fire hose one day and a trickle the next.  But I sure wish someone would.
I get it when we're coming up to a major transition or when we're getting all the Christmas-y stuff.  But otherwise?  Not so much.


----------



## allnew2

SilentCrow said:


> oh no tonight is a “double” but one of the trucks is smaller than 500. This was done so they have time to build three trucks for Friday night and watch they be massive.
> 
> Someone in this thread told me they don’t close out trucks early and I just have too many examples for that not to be BS. They do this all the time. Close out a truck early, build monsters.


Of course they close trucks early especially if your schedule says you are a 22:00 unload . I hate when they close early because they know they don’t have enough to time to load the other two or three and then they would have to cancel it lol.


----------



## allnew2

FlowTeamChick said:


> I've wondered a variation of this theme for just about forever.  One day, we'll get a gazillion repacks in my area and the next day it's ... two. It's above my pay grade to figure out how to moderate the flow so it's not a fire hose one day and a trickle the next.  But I sure wish someone would.
> I get it when we're coming up to a major transition or when we're getting all the Christmas-y stuff.  But otherwise?  Not so much.


You can look up at the yolo trend in greenfield.


----------



## SilentCrow

So here is the update. Last night the triple was 2500, 2100, & 1900....... thanks DC.


----------



## Tinselturtle

SilentCrow said:


> oh no tonight is a “double” but one of the trucks is smaller than 500. This was done so they have time to build three trucks for Friday night and watch they be massive.
> 
> Someone in this thread told me they don’t close out trucks early and I just have too many examples for that not to be BS. They do this all the time. Close out a truck early, build monsters.


That is BS. I did OB for 4 years and was a trainer for 3. If you are a good closer you would question a trailer that is that small. I will say I have called TSS and asked about closing a trailer that is small and they say to still close it so how much we wouldn't want to close it we have to abide by what TSS says.


----------



## SilentCrow

Tinselturtle said:


> That is BS. I did OB for 4 years and was a trainer for 3. If you are a good closer you would question a trailer that is that small. I will say I have called TSS and asked about closing a trailer that is small and they say to still close it so how much we wouldn't want to close it we have to abide by what TSS says.


It’s always some BS with my trailers. You seen my update? Next night was 3 monsters as predicted. This has been happening all year. My OD just responds with “I hate when they do that”.

it’s at the point where I’m numb to it and just find it funny.


----------



## BoxedIn

So my dc has had around 1000 ps5s in storage for about a week now. Anyone know why we are just holding them instead of getting them to the stores before Christmas?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

BoxedIn said:


> So my dc has had around 1000 ps5s in storage for about a week now. Anyone know why we are just holding them instead of getting them to the stores before Christmas?


Great question. I never understood this. We had a ton of Clorox wipes in the racks for weeks. I even asked why, as stores are all out.

I never understood why those ps5’s even went reserve. They are 2/1 and most of the time go straight conveyable. Why waste the time to receive it, put it in the racks, pick it carton air a couple of days later, and then truck it over to the cart line to get thrown up to the Mez.


----------



## allnew2

BoxedIn said:


> So my dc has had around 1000 ps5s in storage for about a week now. Anyone know why we are just holding them instead of getting them to the stores before Christmas?


New release day again and they are online orders only not available in store purchase


----------



## allnew2

Why would you send me an email before I leave saying my triple got canceled just to come back 10 hours later and have 3 trucks on my docks ? Why?


----------



## Yetive

A Christmas surprise?


----------



## redeye58

Ho ho ho


----------



## allnew2

Yetive said:


> A Christmas surprise?


I was schedule for it. So before I left home I checked the email and said  my 3rd was  canceled , my sd I were all happy to just have a double right , until I got back 10 hours later . Feels like April fools lol


----------



## allnew2

redeye58 said:


> Ho ho ho


Plenty of those around too lol


----------



## dcworker

Good year almost made $40,000 take home pay.


----------



## hatemyjob

dcworker said:


> Good year almost made $40,000 take home pay.



Now you did it. The store socialists are gonna send Bernie and AOC after you to spread your wealth.


----------



## Luck

dcworker said:


> Good year almost made $40,000 take home pay.


Many of the guys at my DC made well over $50k! One guy broke the take home record at my DC. And that record was set back when 72 hour weeks were allowed.
And so far the forecast shows next year will be similar in volume. 
If we can just keep voluntary overtime permanent through next year and avoid the mandatory until absolutely necessary that would be great.


----------



## SunnyShine

Dear D.C.,
You're doing a great job despite the 60 hour work weeks and high productivity expectations. Sleep well knowing you've thrown plenty of Kleenex for those crying at the stores.
xo


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Good year almost made $40,000 take home pay.
What gross is that?  I’ll be at about $77 gross and over $50 net. Good year for ot. Hopefully the voluntary rolls on. I have lots of house projects planned for spring.


----------



## allnew2

Just want to give you guys a shot out for finally coming up with a better idea for the nose of the truck. I do love my pallets wrapped by department. Thank you


----------



## DatBoi9497

Please don't send us a 5000 piece double again followed by a 1000 piece runt truck. We literally do not have enough vehicles to unload. Current status of the backroom when I left yesterday at 11 p.m.: https://imgur.com/a/GQPQMPm


----------

